# S7-PLCSIM V5.0+SP1



## churchill (24 November 2003)

Hallo

Das Simulationsprogramm hatte ich bis jetzt immer auf WIN98 betrieben, bis dahin alles i.O.
Da seit gestern meine PC-Kiste unter WIN2000+SP3 läuft, funktioniert die PLCSIM-Software nicht mehr richtig!

Problemstellung: Ich habe keine Möglichkeit mehr Slider in Doppelwortformat zu simulieren! Die PLCSIM-Software hängt sich auf!
Wortformate funktionieren einwandfrei!

Ich hab die Software auch schon deinstalliert und nochmals neu installiert, jedoch mit dem selben Resultat.

Weiss jemand von euch ob das eine Macke dieser Software-Version (Unkompatibel mit Win2000???) ist? Oder kann es an meinem PC liegen? Existiert evtl. ein neues SP od. sogar eine neuere Version?

Wäre für Tipps sehr dankbar.

mfG churchill


----------



## Martin Glarner (24 November 2003)

Hallo churchill
Es gibt neu PLC-SIM Version V5.2
Windows 2000 mit SP3 sollte nicht das Problem sein.


----------



## churchill (25 November 2003)

Hallo Martin

Danke für die rasche Antwort, werde diese neue Version kaufen.
Das ganze ist trotzdem eigenartig!

Danke und mfG churchill


----------



## churchill (26 November 2003)

Hab jetzt die Version 5.2 + HF3 installiert.
Das Problem besteht weiterhin. :evil: 

Hat jemand von euch ähnliche Erfahrungen? Wenn ja, dann bitte schreibt sie doch hier rein.

mfG churchill


----------



## AndyPed (26 November 2003)

Da hilft dir wohl nur noch die Hotline von Siemens.
probiers am besten per mail  techsupport@ad.siemens.de


----------



## Anonymous (27 November 2003)

Hi

da hilft auch nicht die Hotline.
Die Antwort das Problem ist uns nicht bekannt.

Habe Step7 5.2 mit SP1 und PLCSIM 5.2.
Unter Win 2000 hatte ich auch immer das Problem in der PLCSIM
wenn ich einen Slider im Format Real benutzt habe.
PC hängt sich auf und die PLCSIM lässt sich nicht mehr bedienen.

Das seltsame an der Sache ich hatte diese Problem nur auf meinem Laptop und nicht an der Workstation im Büro.
Auf beiden Rechnern war Win 2000 mit SP3 und später dann SP4.
Habe jetzt alles auf XP umgestellt und das Problem ist weg.

Mfg

Christian Werner

EWS Elektrotechnik


----------



## churchill (27 November 2003)

Hallo

Erstmals Danke für eure Antworten.
Weisst jemand ob dieses Problem im Hause Siemens schon bekannt ist?

Für mich wäre es momentan sehr mühsam alle Geräte von WIN2000, zum Teil noch WIN98, auf XP umzurüsten.

Zuhause betreibe ich diese Software auch unter XP, mit dem ich keinerlei Probleme habe.

mfG churchill


----------



## Anonymous (28 November 2003)

Hi

ich nehme mal an das Siemens dieses Problem kennt
sich aber nur noch nicht genug Leute gemeldet haben.
Ich habe mich damals schon gemeldet ca. 2 wochen nachdem die Step7 Professional erhaltbar war.

Mfg

Christian Werner


----------



## churchill (28 November 2003)

> ich nehme mal an das Siemens dieses Problem kennt
> sich aber nur noch nicht genug Leute gemeldet haben.



Durch meine heutige Meldung an Siemens wird sich die Anzahl auch nicht gross vermehren.  

Hab aber immer noch keine Rückmeldung bekommen. Was ich weiss ist, dass die SW-Version (PLCSIM V5.0+SP1) ab WIN2000 freigegeben ist!

Mal schauen.
mfG churchill


----------



## churchill (1 Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen

ich habe heute mit Siemens Deutschland gesprochen und das Problem geschildert. Netterweise musste Siemens bei ihren Geräten (spez. POWER-PG mit S7-Professional) das gleiche Problem feststellen.
Jetzt wird dieses Problem an die Entwicklung weitergegeben und folglich ein Service Pack oder Hotfix herausgegeben.

mfG churchill


----------

